# Just missed my first



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2016)

Well guys I just missed my first bear. Over oaks and muscadines bear was 10 feet from my stand. My heart was pounding harder than any buck fever I've ever felt. Literally could barely pull back my draw string. Black hair on the blade even. Hit high or low. Was upset for a second but glad I am doing the right things now. Thanks to all for at least giving me the knowledge to put me in front of a bear. Now I must close the deal myself.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 15, 2016)

Well look at it this way, you successfuly hunted a bear, just didnt harvest em.  Good job and get em next time! I had to pass a shot last year on what would have been my first public land buck. It was biiiig and i couldnt stop shakin. What i took from that is i read sign, set a great stand, and was in at the right place, right time.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 15, 2016)

Joe Brandon said:


> Well guys I just missed my first bear. Over oaks and muscadines bear was 10 feet from my stand. My heart was pounding harder than any buck fever I've ever felt. Literally could barely pull back my draw string. Black hair on the blade even. Hit high or low. Was upset for a second but glad I am doing the right things now. Thanks to all for at least giving me the knowledge to put me in front of a bear. Now I must close the deal myself.



Climb back up and keep hunting, the morning is still young.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 15, 2016)

Joe, you're no stranger to catch and release!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Joe, you're no stranger to catch and release!



 this is true, first thing my mom and step dad said while laughing at me


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 15, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, my most recent misses (yes, there have been more than one) have all come at very close distances.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my most recent misses (yes, there have been more than one) have all come at very close distances.



You know its laugh or cry. Of course the bear came in opposite of where I anticipated. He came in from my right directly in front of me and I'm right handed. So I was shooting down from 15 ft and he was lateral like eye to eye with me 10 feet ahead. Really didn't think about what I would do if I didn't have a broad sided shot. So there wasn't much room for error in the shot.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh the agony of defeat. It keeps us coming back, doesn't it?; Haha. Don't fret too much about it man. Missing is no big deal. It happens to everybody except me!  
Ha...that's a lie!!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> Oh the agony of defeat. It keeps us coming back, doesn't it?; Haha. Don't fret too much about it man. Missing is no big deal. It happens to everybody except me!
> Ha...that's a lie!!!



Thanks brother! I really appreciate it. Exciting first week!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 15, 2016)

I think the shot that I practice the least (as in practically never) is the straight down under my tree stand shot.  

Of course, if you think about it, it's not a high percentage shot to take.  If an animal is directly below you, there's virtually no way to ensure a double lung shot.  Not saying you shouldn't take it, but it's something to consider.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think the shot that I practice the least (as in practically never) is the straight down under my tree stand shot.
> 
> Of course, if you think about it, it's not a high percentage shot to take.  If an animal is directly below you, there's virtually no way to ensure a double lung shot.  Not saying you shouldn't take it, but it's something to consider.


No your right and I've thought about that, it probably was not a shot I would have taken if I could go back. The bow is so much different than the rifle. Still learning a ton! I'm very grateful I didn't do any more than graze him. I would have hated to have hurt him and him suffer.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey Joe!  You will get him next time.  It was great hunting with you yesterday.  Let's do it again sometime soon.  I'll bring more water next time.


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 15, 2016)

Happens to everyone Joe!! Youll get the next one that comes in!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Josh! Yes John that was a great time! Really made my week! Another positive result of the GON forum buddy.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 15, 2016)

What elevation were you hunting?


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey Joe  better than my luck. Standing there with my bow against a tree glassing for acorns  look down and a bear is 25 yards starring a me  needless to say he didn't stay for long


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hay man, you had a plan come together so I call it a successful hunt. Seeing the animal your after is 99 percent of it. The 1 percent is what will haunt you! Stay after them.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 15, 2016)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Hay man, you had a plan come together so I call it a successful hunt. Seeing the animal your after is 99 percent of it. The 1 percent is what will haunt you! Stay after them.



While you're on here TreeCutter, make sure not to tell any of these folks about the big buck I missed on Swallow Creek the year before last at 60 yards with a rifle. Might ruin my reputation!
Haha.....boy I felt like a real failure after that one. All that marksmanship training the good ol' Army gave me....shooting green Ivan's at 200 yards kneeling and I missed a big ol' deer at 60. Big ol' slice of humble pie right there. Just reminds us that we're only human and there are always opportunities to improve!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey don't feel bad, this is my 16th season bow hunting and yet to connect with a big mountain buck with a bow. I'm not going to mention how many times I've missed and never cut a hair.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 15, 2016)

I've done it with bear, bucks, and turkeys. It happens.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey thanks guys. Working the weekend but I'll be up and at him first thing Monday morning. I appreciate all.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 16, 2016)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Hay man, you had a plan come together so I call it a successful hunt. Seeing the animal your after is 99 percent of it. The 1 percent is what will haunt you! Stay after them.



Cutter one thing you said a couple weeks back really took the pressure off me ao far. You said "just go deer hunting" in a thread. Now I was hoping for a bear and wanting one but I went into it with that mind set. It really took the pressure of the first week, that is until I missed one haha!


----------



## Kodiak629 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey Joe, glad you got a crack at one! I'm still trying to get some more time to get back out there after opening weekend. Seen a lot of sign including tracks 15 yards in front of my stand opening day. Gonna move over to my white oak stand. Best of luck this coming week!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 18, 2016)

Kodiak629 said:


> Hey Joe, glad you got a crack at one! I'm still trying to get some more time to get back out there after opening weekend. Seen a lot of sign including tracks 15 yards in front of my stand opening day. Gonna move over to my white oak stand. Best of luck this coming week!



Thanks brother.  Ill be up there tomorrow and wensday.  If you make it up let me know and we'll have lunch! Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Kodiak629 (Sep 19, 2016)

That would be great but gotta work. I work 8pm till 6am Sunday night thru Wed getting off for the weekend on Thursday morning. Trying to get my camp set up so I can get up there on Thursday mornings , sleep till just after lunch then have a evening hunt then Friday and Saturday. Sounds like a plan but we'll see what the wife says ! Should not be a issue she gave me my first deer rifle 46 years ago on our first Christmas


----------

